# Sunroof express open



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Why doesn't the sunroof open all the way when you use the express open feature?
Why is there no expess _close_ feature?


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

I was told the express open stops at the point where a "normal sized" sunroof would stop so as to not cause the rear passengers discomfort from the wind entering the car.

Express closure is a big thing missing, my previous car had global opening and closing of everything - that was a handy feature.


----------



## sliversurfer (Apr 2, 2006)

i used to own a vw golf and their sunroof system was a dial instead of the rocker switch on the x-trail. it was more functional than the one on the x-trail, especially given the x-trail's huge sunroof.

but the air cooled cupholders still rule!


----------

